# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  احتساء القهوة يكلف المرأة الحامل جنينها

## صفاء عطاالله

*احتساء القهوة يكلف المرأة الحامل جنينها*
أكد باحثون في الولايات المتحدة أن السيدات اللاتي يحتسين كمياتكبيرة من القهوة  خلال  الأشهر  الأولي للحمل أكثر عرضة  بمقدارالضعف للإجهاض .وكشفت الدراسة – التي شملت أكثر من ألف سيدة حامل وأذاع راديوهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية " بي بي سي " اليوم الاثنين نتائجها – عن أنتناول مائتي ملليجرام من الكافيين يوميا أو ما يعادل فنجانين من القهوةيزيد بشكل كبير من مخاطر فقدان الجنين  في مراحل الحمل الأولي .وناشد الباحثون القائمون علي  هذه  الدراسة المرأة  بتجنب احتساءالقهوة خلال فترة الحمل للحفاظ علي جنينها .ولم تتعرض الإذاعة البريطانية إلي المزيد من التفاصيل بشأن العلاقةبين احتساء القهوة وحالة الأم خلال فترات الحمل الأولي .

----------

